# using a oneway wolverine jig



## sully909 (May 25, 2013)

I resently bought a oneway wolverine jig and a dedicated 8"grinder. It seems you can do the same thing with either the vari-grind or the vari-grind2 is the vari2 worth the up grade and also what does everybody run for grit numbers on there grinding wheels for sharpening and a brand if you think it's important.
Thanks,Sully


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I use CBN wheels on my grinder, on is 80 and the other is 180 grit. I've seen write-ups where some guys use as high as 600 especially on the v10 steel. Most of the time I'm using the 180 grit.
I have the vari-grind and have been very happy with it.

Setup is critical just make sure you follow the directions.

I made simple stop-block set at 2" to ensure I always get the tool mounted in the vari-grind at the same distance every time.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

JMHO, do not think most people need the vari-grind2 jig. If have & use large bowl & spindle gouges by all means vari-grind2 nice to have.

I like to have a CBN wheel but don't really need one.

I run Norton 80 fine grit wheel & 46 medium grit K hardness wheels on my grinder. Use my fine grit for resharpening & medium grit for repair or changing bevel angle. The best wheels are Norton SC wheels but never used one, price being the issue. Some folks do just fine with less expensive softer wheels but need a light tough when sharpening. Found get loner life with K hardness wheels so that's what I buy.

Camel brand (CGW) wheels less expensive but quality may be an issue.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp-n3xw

https://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Grinding-Wheels-C20.aspx


----------



## sully909 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will stick with the vari-grind. I will be switching to a set of Norton's vs the standard wheels that came on my hf grinder.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I just use the varigrind jig. Not the #2. I started with the norton wheels, but they are very soft and needed to be kept true with a wheel dresser alot. Switched to a CBN wheel. Woodturnerswonder.com has the best deal on them.
You really only need the 180 grit wheel. Unless you take a chunk out of a tool, you are only going to use a course grit like a 60 or 80 to put a custom shape on a new tool. After that the 180 keeps it sharp. I just use the fine wheel that came with the grinder for shaping. I also keep a cup of water by the grinder to keep the tool cool. Even the cbn will heat it up fast.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

Check this link >>> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79723 for a great homemade vari-grind.


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

> I just use the varigrind jig. Not the #2. I started with the norton wheels, but they are very soft and needed to be kept true with a wheel dresser alot. Switched to a CBN wheel. Woodturnerswonder.com has the best deal on them.
> You really only need the 180 grit wheel. Unless you take a chunk out of a tool, you are only going to use a course grit like a 60 or 80 to put a custom shape on a new tool. After that the 180 keeps it sharp. I just use the fine wheel that came with the grinder for shaping. I also keep a cup of water by the grinder to keep the tool cool. Even the cbn will heat it up fast.
> Ouch! You mustn't quench HSS tools with water. You can create micro cracks. Check out Google and sharpening videos for confirmation. And carbon steel shouldn't be used on CBN wheels. Cheers
> 
> - bigJohninvegas


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bmezz, interesting quote, especially "And carbon steel shouldn't be used on CBN wheels." I don't think this is a true statement. Read the article at http://www.mmsonline.com/articles/choosing-the-right-grinding-wheel by Joe Sullivan who is senior product manager for Norton Company, Worcester, Massachusetts.

Also see http://www.robohippy.net/featured-article/


----------



## Bmezz (Aug 12, 2014)

I read Reed's article and he says, precisely, that the softer steels will load up a CBN wheel. The difficulty is that it is hard to clean up the wheel. All of the veteran turners in my club have said the same thing. I see no reason to test their wisdom on a $200 wheel. I use the white or a grey wheel on my other grinder for the few carbon steel tools I have.


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't recall ever seeing anyone who actually says his own personal CBN wheel got clogged up by carbon steel.

It's certainly possible that it's an old wives' tale.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I see no reason to test their wisdom on a $200 wheel.


My sentiments, exactly!


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 with TheDane!!!

I have a CBN wheel….the 180, it is awesome. I also agree with bigjohninvegas tht the Norton wheels seem soft. I have two different grinders with different set-ups. The norton wheels seem to be in constant need of dressing. I have always had norton except for the rikon wheels that came with one of my slow speed grinders that were not balanced….so I have only the CBN wheels to compare it to….and there is no comparison. I went to a John Jordan seminar and he only uses 80 grit and can see no use for CBN or 180 grit…..I just love the 180 CBN. I am not dissing what he said, but it seems each to his own.

I only have the vari-grind 1 or original and really have no desire to upgrade to a two and I even grind 5/8 bowl gouges. Hey jgt1942…the penny is an awesome idea!

One other jig I have is a Nova skew sharpener….I use it exclusively for skews and plane blades….it is awesome too. Much like the vari-grind it really "guides' you down the path they have designed. It's easy. I have watched many guys free hand sharpen…it looks so easy until you do it. These systems help those of us that are "grinding challenged"...
Just my .02
Mike


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have a four wheel grinder pushed by a 3/4 horse DC motor with a variable speed controller, which allows me to go from a few RPM's to about twenty-five hundred RPM. Too, with a flick of the switch, I can reverse the direction. This is all thanks to industrial sewing machine motors available for around a hundred bucks or so on the net.

I ordered the complete Wolverine package. I'd been getting along fair just looking to my one inch belt sander, but it was a hit and miss thing on results.

I got the Wolverine jig installed under two of the wheels and I'm more than a little impressed. Enough so, I'll be ordering a couple CBT wheels and a couple more Wolverine mounts on payday.

Currently, I'm using garbage wheels, but am able to get fantastic results without burning iron by turning the motor down to a few hundred RPM.

To those handy enough to strike out on their own, look into DC motors and controllers and pillow blocks. While my system is on angle iron, it's apparent a similar system can be made using 2x's.


----------

